# Waterfowl Photography



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope all of you are enjoying the waterfowl season. While I am not much of a bird hunter, I do enjoy photographing waterfowl.

If any of you are looking for a great Christmas gift, my prints are available for purchase. Please contact me if you are interested. jaymorr [at] jaymorrphotography.com All prints are signed/numbered.

I thought I would post a few samples of some recent outings. Enjoy the holiday season everyone and I wish you all happy hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Waterfowl Prints*

I hope all of you are enjoying the waterfowl season. While I am not much of a bird hunter, I do enjoy photographing waterfowl.

If any of you are looking for a great Christmas gift, my prints are available for purchase. Please contact me if you are interested. jaymorr [at] jaymorrphotography.com All prints are signed/numbered.

Enjoy the holiday season everyone and I wish you all happy hunting.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

very nice pictures.. i could see them hangin on my wall!


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Jay your birds are amazing. Let me know if you wanna come out with me and "shoot"


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

those are some really nice looking photos. thanks for sharing.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You got some great pics there. Very nice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Waterfowl Prints*

Spectacular!! :O||:

Great detail and color!


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

those are some great pictures!! love the detail on the feathers and water beads, very cool!!


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Hammer, I noticed the bands in your avatar... maybe this number ends up in your collection? Let me know LOL


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I went to your website, but I couldn't find the waterfowl pics.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jay,

i like it! Cannon or Nikon?

man i need a faster, crisper glass like no other!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JayMorr said:


> Thanks guys. Hammer, I noticed the bands in your avatar... maybe this number ends up in your collection? Let me know LOL


Well if he dose I think I know where to get a live pic of him for a mount 8)

Great pic!


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for checking out my site "Mallard". I am in the process of updating all of the galleries on www.JayMorr.com

I will try and make it more conveinant for anyone interested in purchasing any of the prints. Things should be squared away later today.

Darin, I am part of the darkside  I shoot Nikon. I very familiar with the Canon line up. I moved over to Nikon two years ago this month. Glass does make a huge difference.

All of these shots shared were taken on a D700 and 300 f2.8 VR with a TC-17.


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Waterfowl Prints*

Thank You Sawsman!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Amazing pics man!


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Lehi! I updated and thinned out some work on www.JayMorr.com their is a waterfowl gallery of a dozen or so pics with shopping cart enabled. Pricing info is available on the site. I will be adding prints throughout the winter.

I am glad you like the imagery.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Dang nice pics!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

too funny !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Just bought several... amazing photography.


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for the order drsx. You should have the prints by Thurs or Friday.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

love the pics! ive recently gotten in photography as an elective for college credits, and im loving it! theres so much more to it than the average person would know.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Bought these as a christmas present for my father in law. He's gonna love it.


----------

